# Removing Seiko 007 Bezel?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Didnt we used to have a tutorial about doing this? I cant seem to find it.... :huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

In the hints and tips section... 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=8383


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

jasonm said:


> In the hints and tips section...
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=8383


No pictures though. They'd be a definite help.

regards,

Chris


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They are coming


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

jasonm said:


> They are coming


You're a true star. Looking forward to seeing them.

Thanks in advance,

Chris.


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

JonW said:


> Didnt we used to have a tutorial about doing this? I cant seem to find it.... :huh:


Try Here :

http://michael57d.diinoweb.com/files/SCWF/...%20Robinson.pdf


----------

